# Napoli su Ibra, pronto biennale da 8 mln di euro



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2016)

Secondo Sportmediaset, Aurelio de Laurentis sta pensando al colpo a sorpresa per il suo Napoli questa estate. Il nome è quello di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. L'approccio c'è già stato. Il Napoli è pronto a dare ad Ibra un contratto di due anni ad 8 mln di euro all'anno con i bonus si raggiungerebbe i 10 mln di euro. Difficile comunque la permanenza di Higuain se arriva il fortissimo svedese.


----------



## Hammer (24 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, Aurelio de Laurentis sta pensando al colpo a sorpresa per il suo Napoli questa estate. Il nome è quello di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. L'approccio c'è già stato. Il Napoli è pronto a dare ad Ibra un contratto di due anni ad 8 mln di euro all'anno con i bonus si raggiungerebbe i 10 mln di euro. Difficile comunque la permanenza di Higuain se arriva il fortissimo svedese.



Sarebbe clamoroso. Se non venisse al Milan, sarei davvero curioso di vederlo a Napoli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, Aurelio de Laurentis sta pensando al colpo a sorpresa per il suo Napoli questa estate. Il nome è quello di Zlatan Ibrahimovic. L'approccio c'è già stato. Il Napoli è pronto a dare ad Ibra un contratto di due anni ad 8 mln di euro all'anno con i bonus si raggiungerebbe i 10 mln di euro. Difficile comunque la permanenza di Higuain se arriva il fortissimo svedese.



A quelle cifre ovviamente competeremmo anche noi.


Quasi impossibile che trovino un accordo sui diritti d'immagine comunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2016)

Ibra se vuole soldi va in Cina...
Ma ha parlato di scelta di vita che "coinvolge anche la sua famiglia"...non credo proprio porti moglie e figli da Parigi a Napoli (con tutto il rispetto eh..)


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2016)

Se De Lamentis riesce a formare la coppia Ibra-Higuain si meritano il mio rispetto. Non scherzo.

Se vanno in CL non siate cosi sicuri che debbano per forza vendere il Pipita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se De Lamentis riesce a formare la coppia Ibra-Higuain si meritano il mio rispetto. Non scherzo.
> 
> Se vanno in CL non siate cosi sicuri che debbano per forza vendere il Pipita.



Ditemi una sola ragione realistica per cui Ibra dovrebbe andare al Napoli


----------



## Giangy (24 Marzo 2016)

Speriamo di non vederlo proprio al Napoli Ibra.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ditemi una sola ragione realistica per cui Ibra dovrebbe andare al Napoli



Una volta non aveva detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto giocare a Napoli? non so forse ricordo male ed era la Roma...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Una volta non aveva detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto giocare a Napoli? non so forse ricordo male ed era la Roma...



Si bé ne ha dette Ibra di cose tanto per dire...................


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si bé ne ha dette Ibra di cose tanto per dire...................



Si ma quella sul Napoli era estemporanea...


----------



## Giangy (24 Marzo 2016)

Sinceramente se deve tornare in Italia, se non è Milan, preferisco che Ibra vada alla Roma anzi che al Napoli, ancora meglio all'estero come in Premier League


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Marzo 2016)

se va a Napoli spazza via il mito di Maradona, gli danno pure la 10


----------



## Dexter (24 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ditemi una sola ragione realistica per cui Ibra dovrebbe andare al Napoli


Per riportare lo scudetto li'. Ed ergersi a nuovo Maradona...La Champions la gioca, l'Italia gli piace e in fondo sarebbe una bella sfida. Fossi in De Laurentiis sarebbe il primissimo nome su cui mi butterei nel caso di cessione di Higuain.


----------



## Marilson (24 Marzo 2016)

Ibrahimovic-Higuain e' una roba devastante


----------



## Djici (24 Marzo 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic-Higuain e' una roba devastante



Sulla carta pure Ibra-Cavani.
Ma alla fine non lo faranno perche come il PSG, il Napoli gioca sopratutto sulle fasce... quindi una sola punta centrale.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (24 Marzo 2016)

l'importante è che resti in europa.
Troppo forte per vederlo in un campionato minore.


----------



## VonVittel (24 Marzo 2016)

Non ce la farei a rivederlo con una maglia diversa da quella del Milan


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Marzo 2016)

Se lo portano a Napoli per queste cifre e non a Milano sarebbe da fare fuori Galliani raiola e il nano malefico.


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2016)

Questa notizia mi sembra pura follia. Ibra non andrà mai a Napoli ed il Napoli non darà mai ad un giocatore tutti quei soldi.


----------



## Serginho (25 Marzo 2016)

Ma per favore


----------



## beleno (25 Marzo 2016)

cifra altissima per il Napoli e bassina per Ibra, non penso si farà


----------



## prebozzio (25 Marzo 2016)

Sarebbe una figata.

E alla fine, Ibra vincendo due scudetti a Napoli batterebbe pure il mito di Maradona. Una sfida dio Ibra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una figata.
> 
> E alla fine, Ibra vincendo due scudetti a Napoli batterebbe pure il mito di Maradona. Una sfida dio Ibra.



Se non gli danno la 10 non firma


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Marzo 2016)

è la solita Bouta(na)de giornalistica, come il 100% delle notizie di mercato durante la sosta.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se non gli danno la 10 non firma


Gli danno la maglia tarocca 
Oppure qualcosa alla Zamorano tipo 1+9 (0 4+6, così in un colpo solo sfida pur Valentino)


----------



## Giangy (25 Marzo 2016)

C'è anche l'Inter dietro (da ultime notizie), se vende Icardi possono fiondarsi su Ibra.


----------

